# 2 week "orientation training"



## babycake21 (2 Aug 2013)

Hi everyone!

I had my enrolment ceremony today and am now an ocdt. I will be attending civvi university to finish my nursing degree in september. I was informed that i have to attend a 2 week "orientation training" at St-jean later this month. I cannot seem to find any information about what these 2 weeks entail. If anyone could shed some light on the situation it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Conz (2 Aug 2013)

We are going to be acquainted with drill, rank structure, how to wear/maintain a uniform, sewing name into many pieces of kit, keeping toothpaste cap clean of toothpaste, etc.

See you there.


----------



## babycake21 (2 Aug 2013)

Haha, thanks for the info. You sound thrilled. See you there


----------

